# The Holdy



## jayse (21/4/05)

ok since i posted a couple SA pub reviews i'll keep going and add another.
All i have to say about this brewery can wait till i have made a few jokes.
first one being the classic line from new hope..........

NOTHING TO SEE HERE MOVE ON! :lol: 

Jayse


----------



## Boots (21/4/05)

Their beers are pretty average, but seem to have reached their mediocrity over the last 2 years, as I remember enjoying them the first time I tried them.

To be brutally honest, the best thing that could happen would be for them to get sick of brewing and sell the brewery to an AHB'er. It's a nice little setup - shame it's run by westend.


----------



## Kai (21/4/05)

I liked their bronze ale at the beer festival last year, but I haven't heard anything good about it since then.


----------



## Andrew (21/4/05)

Geez, I'm doing 14 hour days in the hope that the Steam Exchange Brewery may be open by Christmas...

Now I've got Jayse's reveiw to look forward to.  

Hell, it's enough to make you drink... :chug:


----------



## jgriffin (21/4/05)

Andrew said:


> Geez, I'm doing 14 hour days in the hope that the Steam Exchange Brewery may be open by Christmas...
> 
> Now I've got Jayse's reveiw to look forward to.
> 
> ...



Heh, i was wondering what would happen if someone here posted a less than flattering review of your brews.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (21/4/05)

jgriffin said:


> Heh, i was wondering what would happen if someone here posted a less than flattering review of your brews.
> [post="55734"][/post]​


It's quite simple. Anyone criticises Andrew's or my beers, they are invited to tor the brewery and inspect the interior of the bright beer tanks for an extended period. Not that I am threatening you jayse B) 

On the serious side, you have to understand that the Microbreweries produce beers for commercial gain ($) rather than to be the beer of choice for homebrewers. 

Pedro


----------



## bradmcm (21/4/05)

Yeah, while that's true - you should be able to produce something a bit better than this certain "brewpub".


----------



## Gulf Brewery (21/4/05)

bradmcm said:


> Yeah, while that's true - you should be able to produce something a bit better than this certain "brewpub".
> [post="55736"][/post]​



That wouldn't be too hard


----------



## big d (21/4/05)

Andrew said:


> Geez, I'm doing 14 hour days in the hope that the Steam Exchange Brewery may be open by Christmas...
> 
> 14 hour days hey.
> i do 12 hour days and nights in the mining game.
> ...


----------



## Andrew (21/4/05)

Hey Big D,
You win that argument hands down...
I'm the first male in living memory in my family history who has never had to go 'down the pit' (it's a Welsh thing, used by very old grandfathers to frighten their very young grandsons into doing well at school. That and the whole coal-dust wheezing thing). 

I'll ask the wortpig if he needs another assistant.  






Don't hold your breath though!  

Cheers


----------



## jayse (21/4/05)

Just to let you know i have written a few words about the holdy which i'll post later and delete the first silly post.

As for posting less than favourable reviews about anyone compared with say the bench mark australian mirco breweries, then its really up to the propeitors to make it what they will.
The fact is yes you need to comprise and make beers that sell but in same cases the beers just don't cut the mustard and could certainly be done differently and sell even twice as much.
I don't for a second think anyone of you are gunna go out and brew to a lesser standard.

Either way iam not the one you have to please its everyone!  

Whole lotta love
Jayse


----------



## Kai (21/4/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> jgriffin said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, i was wondering what would happen if someone here posted a less than flattering review of your brews.
> ...



Before our ultimate demise, are we allowed to get out several times to pee?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (21/4/05)

Kai said:


> Gulf Brewery said:
> 
> 
> > jgriffin said:
> ...



We will provide a bottle for you to fill


----------



## SteveSA (22/4/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> It's quite simple. Anyone criticises Andrew's or my beers, they are invited to tor the brewery and inspect the interior of the bright beer tanks for an extended period. Not that I am threatening you jayse B)



As if Jayse couldn't drink his way out of that one!! He might have trouble climbing out of the tank though :lol: :lol:


----------



## big d (22/4/05)

mind you andrew if i ever came across a brewery job requiring a 14 hour day i would be into it like there was no tomorrow.
what great bragging rights.

cheers
big d

ps any brewery jayse build would have a lift from the bottom of the tank to the top so as he didnt have to try and climb out.


----------

